# Any cubers in Richmond VA area?



## Allenonymous (Aug 23, 2019)

Ive only been cubing for about a year now, and I’m looking for some cubing friends in my area. None of my friends are in to it, and I’ve tried and failed to spark interest in more than a few people. I recently got a GAN356i as well, so I’d really like people to play against on there too. I’m 29, and I’d prefer to connect with people at least relatively close to my age.


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 23, 2019)

There are competitions held there once or twice a year. There’s a club at VCU that organizes them I believe


----------



## ticklemepierce (Feb 8, 2022)

Allenonymous said:


> Ive only been cubing for about a year now, and I’m looking for some cubing friends in my area. None of my friends are in to it, and I’ve tried and failed to spark interest in more than a few people. I recently got a GAN356i as well, so I’d really like people to play against on there too. I’m 29, and I’d prefer to connect with people at least relatively close to my age.


If you're still in Richmond, I just got back into cubing and am around your age (29).


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 8, 2022)

ticklemepierce said:


> If you're still in Richmond, I just got back into cubing and am around your age (29).


Cool to see that you're back into cubing. I'm just outside of Richmond, near the airport. I'm 33 years old, however I'm not big into speedsolving, I'm more of a collector. It's cool to know that there are other puzzle people in the area though.


----------

